

Apple Sold 35.2M iPhones, 13.3M iPads And 4.4M Macs In Q3 2014 - coreymgilmore
http://techcrunch.com/2014/07/22/apple-hardware-sales-q3-2014/

======
Someone1234
Those figures shouldn't come as a surprise to me nor anyone else. However just
seeing them really drives home how small their computer business is relative
to their i-devices.

Even if their Macs are more profitable (and I have my doubts) they cannot
cover over eight times more units. Plus Apple double dips on their i-devices,
also making a little bit more from the App store and other digital content
sales.

~~~
Alupis
And comparing their iDevice sales against Android Device sales really shows
how little of the market they control:

[http://www.idc.com/getdoc.jsp?containerId=prUS24442013](http://www.idc.com/getdoc.jsp?containerId=prUS24442013)

The link is Q3 2013, but the numbers are relevant. 211.6 million android
devices vs. 33.8 million iOS devices.

